# New to me 15' SeaSquirt



## Bob_Rogers (Oct 14, 2009)

Nice! always liked the Sea Squirt/Sea Strike boats, looked hard at the 16CC (actually 15'6" very much like yours) back in the 90's. You got the 3 cylinder 50 too, great block that will run forever.


----------



## Capt Dan Medina (Apr 28, 2008)

I too like these hulls. I went out with a gentleman who had a 25 on his and it was excruciating to go through even the smallest chop as the boat didnt have the oomph to plane.... I bet that 50 gets up and runs....


----------



## devinmurray99 (Jan 7, 2010)

She appears to have a nice little layout and is in pretty darn good shape. Good find. We look forward to seeing what you do.


----------



## fsae99 (Apr 8, 2010)

Bigdev,
Yes, she is in really good shape for 28 years old. The outside hull and transom are very solid with no repairs. Floor has some flex but not fall through soft. I plan to save for a year or 2 before I start, as with any 28 yer old boat if you open her up you better be prepared to go all the way. I want to make sure I have the cash to do it right. 

She does jump on plan very quickly, with some trim tabs I think it would be almost instantly. The 50 on this boat has a ton of torque steer. I will most likely get a NFB steering system to before long. 

Thanks,
Jim


----------

